# Colour popping - CRS



## George Farmer (17 May 2008)

I've used Elements to take all the colour away from the image, except the red in my crystal red shrimp.

It's a technique known as "colour popping", and can be quite effective at highlighting the subject.  

It's all good fun!


----------



## John Starkey (17 May 2008)

Hi George, very good picture mate tell us how to do this clever clogs   regards john.


----------



## George Farmer (17 May 2008)

Thanks, John.

This was really simple.

Go to the 'Enhance' menu.  It may be called something different in newer versions.

Go to the 'Adjust Color', then select 'Hue/Saturation'.

Go to the 'Edit' drop down and change from 'Master' to all the colours individually, except red, and drag the 'Saturation' silder to -100.

Easy peasy!

For more advanced stuff, check out - http://www.photoanswers.co.uk/Video-Tut ... Photoshop/

Cheers.


----------



## John Starkey (17 May 2008)

Hi George, thanks mate,take care john


----------



## aaronnorth (17 May 2008)

That looks amazing!


----------



## ulster exile (17 May 2008)

Lovely picture and great effect!


----------



## LondonDragon (17 May 2008)

Good photo George, really like the effect, congrats


----------



## George Farmer (17 May 2008)

Cheers!

I work on the principle if you take enough photos, one of them will turn out ok...

The post processing is almost just as much fun!


----------



## Luketendo (17 May 2008)

Breathtaking image.


----------



## ceg4048 (18 May 2008)

Nice one George!  Very tastefully done.

Cheers,


----------



## Arana (18 May 2008)

Very Cool 8)


----------



## TDI-line (18 May 2008)

Nice one George, he looks very happy.

Btw, just found a baby CRS in my tank.


----------



## George Farmer (18 May 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Gill (18 May 2008)

Wow Amazing shot and Editing. Will have to try this now with the red nose shrimp once the water clears. 

Awww i Want CRS as well.


----------



## planter (18 May 2008)

makes for a nice desktop! cheers George


----------



## LondonDragon (18 May 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I work on the principle if you take enough photos, one of them will turn out ok...


That makes two of us, I really need an upgrade to my old Minolta its playing up lately, not focusing properly.
Will have a look at the new Sony Alphas since I can use the same lenses.


----------

